# JSF Seite wird plain angezeigt



## Hoon2006 (14. Sep 2008)

Liebe Community,
habe in meiner JSF Anwendung seit kurzem ein seltsames Problem. Seit kurzem wird der response vom Server ab und zu plain, also reiner HTML Code ausgegeben. Das ganze erfolgt ziemlich zufällig. Hat jemand vielleicht eine Ahnung an was das liegen könnte? Komisch ist außerdem, dass dieses Verhalten bei mir lokal beim Entwickeln nie auftrat und erst jetzt als das ganze auf 'nem Unix System deployed wurde, auftritt.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Hoon2006 (15. Sep 2008)

Habe mittlerweile herausgefunden, dass wenn der Fehler auftritt, alles in ein <pre> tag eingebettet wird....
das ganze sieht dann in etwa so aus:



```
<pre>
   <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
          "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">

   <html>
	
      <body>
          ............................
      </body>

   </html>
</pre>
```

wie gehabt tritt das ganze zufällig auf


----------



## Hoon2006 (18. Sep 2008)

Obwohl mir niemand helfen konnte (lag wohl auch an meiner dürftigen Fehlerbeschreibung) möchte ich das doch für die Nachwelt festhalten, was das genaue Problem war und wie man es lösen kann...

Habe eine JSF-Applikation auf 'nem lokalen Jboss(4.2.2)) entwickelt...alles funktionierte prima. Mein Chef hat das ganze dann online ebenfalls auf nem jboss deployed. Dann kommt der Apache ins Spiel, der den Braten fettig gemacht hat. Der leitet per mod_proxy alle Requests an den Jboss weiter.
Da das Problem nur online auftrat konnte es ja nur am Apache liegen und nach etlichen TCP/IP Monitoring Sessions hat sich herausgestellt, dass Apache teilweise nicht richtig mit der .faces Extension umgehen konnte.
Will nicht behaupten, dass dies ein globales Problem ist, aber bei uns war es nun mal so...
Die Lösung ist im Apache 'faces' als mögliche Extension für den MIME type text/html zu definieren:


```
# MIME type    Extensions
text/html      html htm faces
```

Hoffe irgendjemanden irgendwann damit helfen zu können


----------



## number8 (18. Sep 2008)

Das nenne ich Einsatzfreude. Danke, daß Du die Lösung verewigt hast.


----------

